# Over 40, 1st Halo Extreme Stack Cycle.  Advice & Encouragement Welcome.



## BK69 (May 12, 2012)

Today is my first day of the Halo Extreme Stack. Looking forward to leaning out a bit and would like feedback and advice from those experience guys and gals out there. What to expect, tweeks to training/diet, etc.

Stats:
43, 6', 220, 20% BF. Been lifting for about 5 years. When I started, weighed 275, out of shape sack of shit... Go to the gym 5-6 days per week, usually do 30-40 cardio and 30 min. of lifting on weekdays and lift for an hour Sat. and Sun. Basic lifts, bench, squats, lat pull, etc.

Currently eating 2000 cal. with about 220 grams protein, 170 grams carbs, and 60 grams fat.

Wish me luck! Will try to post updates and check back for advice.

Thanks!


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2012)

How many caps per day are you going to use?

What is your cycle history brother?


----------



## BK69 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, Heavy!  Have enjoyed your posts and advice on the site.  Taking 2 per day (3 on Saturdays, just to us up the whole bottle in 4 weeks.)  1st cycle.  Felt strong at the gym yesterday and today.  Most lifts went up 5-10%, although it might have been psycological.  Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## heavyiron (May 13, 2012)

OK, good info. Most guys find 3 caps daily to be their sweet spot on Halo so after a few weeks if you want more results that is an option but for now train hard and eat clean. You can bump your protein up a bit if you like.


----------



## BK69 (May 13, 2012)

I noticed in the recommendations for Halo that you only take it for 4 weeks.  You mentioned that after a few weeks, to bump up to 3 per day.  Is it okay to go beyond the 4 weeks?  Thanks again!


----------



## dsc123 (May 14, 2012)

Halo extreme I believe can be used up to 6 weeks


----------



## thomaslop08 (May 14, 2012)

I going to be following your thread BK69, since this will be my first cycle too and i just bought my halo extreme


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

BK69 said:


> I noticed in the recommendations for Halo that you only take it for 4 weeks.  You mentioned that after a few weeks, to bump up to 3 per day.  Is it okay to go beyond the 4 weeks?  Thanks again!



I personally would have zero issues running Halo X for 6 weeks but IML's does not recommend that duration.


----------



## BK69 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks, guys.  I'll bump to 3 caps starting tomorrow.  Should I up the cycle support too?  So far, no sides.  Feel great.  Just cardio tonight, so I hope there's a game on...


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

2-3 caps of ACS daily is good with good hydration.


----------



## BK69 (May 15, 2012)

Did 45 min. of cardio last night, ate normally (2100 cal,) and woke up 4 lbs. heavier than yesterday.  WTF?


----------



## BK69 (May 19, 2012)

End of week 1:
225 (up 5 lbs,) BF has remained unchanged.  Most lifts have gone up 5% or so.  Have averaged 2200 cal./day.  Was looking to lean out, so not really happy with 5 lbs in body weight but I guess as none of it was fat, probably can't complain too much.  Thoughts?  Cut calories?  Join the circus?


----------



## BK69 (May 22, 2012)

Day 10: Up 10 lbs and all lifts are going up.  Feeling very strong.  Not sure if this is any good for cutting but would be afraid to see what would happen if I was eating more than 2200 calories.


----------



## thomaslop08 (May 23, 2012)

How many time a week you going to the gym


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2012)

BK69 said:


> Day 10: Up 10 lbs and all lifts are going up.  Feeling very strong.  Not sure if this is any good for cutting but would be afraid to see what would happen if I was eating more than 2200 calories.



You will gain water weight on this PH but it will fall off fast once the cycle is over leaving nice lean body mass gains.


----------



## BK69 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks, Heavy.  That's a relief.  Any thoughts on the calories.  Freaked out a little and cut down to 1600 today but if you think the water weight will drop, maybe I should stay with 2200 cals?

Thomas, I go to the gym 5-6 days per week, usually do 30-40 cardio and 30 min. of lifting on weekdays and lift for an hour Sat. and Sun. Basic lifts, bench, squats, lat pull, etc.


----------



## heavyiron (May 23, 2012)

Non weight training days you can drop cals. On weight training days keep them higher. Keeps your body guessing and gives you fuel for only when you really need it.


----------



## BK69 (May 26, 2012)

End of week 2:
226 (up 6 lbs,) BF has remained unchanged.  Most lifts have gone up 10% or so.  Have averaged 2400 cal./day.  
Interesting that after upping calories, still no increase in BF.  Also, gained less weight than last week (probably the water Heavy was talking about.)  Wondering if a pound a week is enough.  If I'm gaining muscle, why not go for more.  Suggestions on whether to up calories?


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

BK69 said:


> End of week 1:
> 225 (up 5 lbs,) BF has remained unchanged.  Most lifts have gone up 5% or so.  Have averaged 2200 cal./day.  Was looking to lean out, so not really happy with 5 lbs in body weight but I guess as none of it was fat, probably can't complain too much.  Thoughts?  Cut calories?  *Join the circus?*



lol

This. There's currently a great need for Circus Strong Men. I tried out but they told me I was better suited for _Bearded Lady_.  That position was currently filled, though.


----------



## Curt James (May 26, 2012)

BK69 said:


> Been lifting for about 5 years. When I started, weighed 275, out of shape



Great progress. Kudos!


----------



## BK69 (May 29, 2012)

Felt really beat up Sunday and Monday.  Not doms but sore knees, arms, etc.  Took both days off and looking forward to getting back at it tonight.  Maybe overtraining, although hate to use that excuse.  Anyone have similar symptoms on Halo?


----------



## BK69 (Jun 3, 2012)

End of week 3:
 227 (up 7 lbs,) BF went up a little this week, although probably due to upping calories and not getting in many workouts due to feeling like crap at the end of the week. Most lifts have gone up 15% or so. Have averaged 2600 cal./day. 
For last week, going to cut calories and aim for 1700/day.  Planning on starting Osta as part of PCT.  Any thoughts?


----------



## BK69 (Jun 9, 2012)

End of week 4:
 226 (up 6 lbs., down 1 lbs. from last week.) BF was unchanged. Strength gains tapered off, so for the 4 week cycle, experienced an average of 15% improvement in all lisfts. Reduced to  2175 cal./day for this week. 
Started Osta Rx the last day of the cycle.  The Halo Stack recommended starting E-Control in the last week 3 weeks of PCT.  Why the lag week in between the last week of Halo before staring E-Control.  Any harm in starting right away?

Overall, got nice strength gains from the Halo.  We'll see how much of the 6 lbs. I gained sticks around but glad to have not gained any fat in the process.


----------

